# Just wanted to say hello *



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hi. I hope I can speak to people who are going through the same things and to get some support and advice as well as give it!!

Love Bev XxX


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Bev

I'm a newbie too! I've had so much help from FF already! Isn't it brilliant to know that we are not alone  

Natalie x


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Natalie

It's quite scary in a way - the site seems so vast!! It is fantastic knowing that there are people who you can talk to. I've found my GP and consultant very frustrating in their approach to my treatment but hopefully I can get answers from people who are actually going through it!!

Bev XxX


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi bev ,what r ur problems male or u?it dose start to get abit  easy i have only known for a few months we have male factors,it is a very long journey and it is very hard to stay strong but this site is fantastic dont no what i would have done if i never found ff.good luck on ur journey to becoming a mum.
  shelley.x


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Shelley

My problem lies with me, I have endometriosis. I've been on treatment for 9 months and we are now TTC. 

Good luck to you too.

Bev XxX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to FF  

I have moved your other post into peer support as you will get some replies there 

 and 

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Bev, welcmome to Fertility Friends. 

It must be very frustrating when your GP or cons don't seem to be taking things seriously. LIke oyu I have endo and I knew I would have problems almost from the outset, although it took me a long time to "admit" it to myself (and frankly, I was so poorly with endo pain I was in no fit state to make babies anyway!) 
Unfortunately, I think most medical professionals won't even entertain tests etc. until you've been trying for at least 12 months.

I've left you a few links that I think you will find helpful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck getting some progress from your doctors.

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

you have come to the correct site for support and making friends

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to welcome you to FF!!!

Goo luck with you GP, trust me I know what its like!!
Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Bev

I am new too and its really good just to know that there is loads of support out there for everyone - it certainly helps.  Good luck with everything

Helen x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Bev82* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and support. 

I have really found this website useful and it is lovely to talk to others going through the same things. It really does help to talk to people to share your thoughts.  

Hope to speak to you all more

Love Bev XxX


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Bev,

thats just how i felt when i found FF ! no one really know what your going through and you get to the point when you don't bother talking to people about TTC just because they don't really understand , its great on here very helpful and informative and FUN too x

Lindsey


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

you have come to the correct place for advice and support you will find all you need and more on here good luck

keepinghope xx


----------

